
Yahoo Messenger will be discontinued - deven88
https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN28776.html
======
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264934)

------
Multicomp
I have an air-gapped Windows XP desktop from 05. It has an old Pidgin
installation on it. Of the options listed, we're losing a lot of the heavy
hitters that were on that product: AIM, MSN Messenger, Google Talk, now Yahoo
Messenger.

It supports XMPP and ICQ protocols still, but my goodness, I'm now learning
what it means to be old and lose the systems I used during my formative years.
Is this what it felt like to have BBSes die? Yes they still technically exist,
but their 'mainstream' days are behind them.

~~~
yodon
You say you have an air-gapped PC that supports XMPP and ICQ?

~~~
Multicomp
Sorry, mixing my pronouns. Pidgin as downloaded from the internet today still
supports those protocols.

My air-gapped PC supports the Windows XP tour and erm Hover! and that's about
it.

------
ghostbrainalpha
Hipsters love everything retro... except outdated web services.

Why can't they ironically use Yahoo Messenger, and leave Facebook for Myspace?

That way hypsters can let everyone know how purposely "uncool" they are, but
also keep some competition alive in the marketplace.

~~~
std_throwaway
Who would care if they can't shove it in everybody's face?

